# Comic "Sakuja"



## Darachi (Sep 9, 2013)

I am working on a comic myself, I have plenty of spots open for it if anyone is interested, for now if youd like to read it a bit feel free to :

Sakuja

Darachi is not your average anthro leopard, she has a demonic form latched onto her that has over the years merged with her. His name is Damien. Ever since this happened, Darachi's life has changed. She went from the shy, scared abused child to the adult dominant paranormal butt-kicker. There are plenty of creatures out to get demons, which she partially is because of Damien. She ends up in..."situations" that she needs to get out of.

Page 1 : http://www.furaffinity.net/view/11524978/ 

Other pages are linked in the description :3


----------

